# What is the worst room or job you had to finish?



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I have had a couple in my day, but the worst was years ago when I did a large highrise office building. It was in the mechanical room where all the fire equipment went. The thing was all the pipes conduit all the wiring along with all the instruments you name it it was installed before the rock was hung. I think the biggest piece of sheet rock was a foot square. The room was no small room lots of time lots of swearing and cussing finally got it done. Not long after that I was back there doing some odds and ends to the building and all of a sudden I think the whole St. Paul fire department was storming the building fully geared to fight a fire. OOPS, someone forgot to call the fire department and warn them they were testing the system it was hilarious in a way.. Big hefty fine for that screw up.. That taping and finish work the biggest knife I used was a 8" most areas lucky to get a 1" where it had to be finished.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Already decked out mechanical rooms would rate up there for me, as well. But maybe the worst was a new power station building, where we couldn't sand Anything, Anywhere, even in the office areas, because of all the electrical already installed, or sitting waiting to be installed.

Long 30'+ high walls in places, and all painted semi-gloss. Some areas had tube and clamp scaffolding set up in large sections, which at times was 4-6" from the wall and no further than 10-12". It was also so low on some scaffold levels that you had to crawl on hands and knees to get around. That's also how you coated those levels, on hands and knees, or laying on your side.

I never have wanted to go back and see how it all looked after it was painted and the scaffolding had been taken down.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, that was before I got into power sanding with sometimes using a vac.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

We did one similar to that on where they were going to make computer chips, new building but had to be dust free. They had huge exhaust fans sucking air out and huge filtered air blowing in. It was our job to skim out all the concrete T-beams which were at least 3 stories high. There were 6 of us each on our own cherry picker. I don't know what was worse filling all them damn pinholes of standing in a small bucket all day with no room to move around , it really takes a toll on your legs. First job ever on a cherry picker and was up high went to move and moved the joy stick to fast thought i was going down almost threw me out scared the crap out of me but learned real fast to go easy on the controls. No sanding on this job period.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

What about working in them new big box grocery stores and the trazzel guys are there and you have to get to the other end , they leave about a foot deep of slim crap all over the floor as they are grinding. Uff Dah!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> you had to crawl on hands and knees to get around. That's also how you coated those levels, on hands and knees, or laying on your side.


Got to love those! 6' from the stone wall The floor raises up 6'' over a safe /vault.. The owner said ..It's just storage !!! I'm not expecting a perfect finish! 

So I Did as he told me!:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> We did one similar to that on where they were going to make computer chips, new building but had to be dust free. They had huge exhaust fans sucking air out and huge filtered air blowing in. It was our job to skim out all the concrete T-beams which were at least 3 stories high. There were 6 of us each on our own cherry picker. I don't know what was worse filling all them damn pinholes of standing in a small bucket all day with no room to move around , it really takes a toll on your legs. First job ever on a cherry picker and was up high went to move and moved the joy stick to fast thought i was going down almost threw me out scared the crap out of me but learned real fast to go easy on the controls. No sanding on this job period.


Joy. 

There was mostly usually just 2 of us finishers on the one of mine, as the company was way stretched for manpower then, so we had to 'push' some as well. And that was during a time when I was still more a 'taper' than a finisher. But after that job, I was a finisher.  

If anyone did something 'wrong' on things like the lifts, the other trades were supposed to tell at safety meetings, so it could be addressed. After all the complaints towards the drywallers by the other trades - they were all union but we weren't, so maybe that had a bit to do with it - the safety guys finally told them to suck it up and quit 'whining'. There wasn't any other way the drywallers could get their work done.

We'd come in on the mornings to find things like our power cords charging our lifts had been cut by the night crews that were working the night shift. Some things stolen. Babies, a # of them.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, not saying union guys are mostly 'babies'. It just happened we got stuck working with a bunch who at times were.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

By far topping out walls in mechanical rooms in a hospital. You have 15 cuts in a3x3 sheet than you have to cut that up into 4 pieces to get it up there. spend 2 days in a 10x10 room


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krQUbus69ic ....:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

*What is the worst room or job you had to finish?*

*The ones started by a DIY'ER ...and they say can you fix this?:wallbash:*


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I hung a lead rock room once. just getting it to the room was quite the task. Then going around trying to coat the lead inserts for the screws.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> *What is the worst room or job you had to finish?*
> 
> *The ones started by a DIY'ER ...and they say can you fix this?:wallbash:*


 Because they started they want a discount


----------



## GypRocknRoll73 (Sep 3, 2014)

Theater rooms with 1 1/4" quietrock with sheetmetal layer or ceramic layer can only be cut with circular saw and plugs and lights predrilled then jigsawed.Then you need three men and a baby to lift the eight by four foot sheets overhead.i think i shrunk two inches


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Smooth jobs in high end car dealerships sucked for me. Shiney black cars feet from walls im working on with the heatvents moving are around. Was fun.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We were asked, by a long time client to pre rock and fire tape a lid for fire protection in a 25 year old building in Beaver Creek, CO. It was a crawl space over dirt that was maybe 2.5' high off the badly compacted dirt and about 1500 square feet. All day hanging on your back over dirt. All kinds of pipes and conduit hanging down. And things down there that shouldn't be mentioned in civilized society. An inspector noticed it was not rocked and was about to red tag the building. Just when the skiers were about to arrive.


----------

